# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  السنة الفراغ ومشكلتها التعليمية

## فهد

السنة الفراغ ومشكلتها التعليمية

----------

